# Knicks vs Pacers: Dec 17, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (6-16) vs Pacers (13-8)*​*Dec 17, 2005 7:30PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​



































​**Pacers*​

































​​Yippie now that we lost to Atlanta....we got the Pacers..woo hoo this is going to be an exciting December. ​


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Frye BETTER posterize Croshere if he's the one who really is getting the start at PF. Curry will get burned by Jermaine though.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, Frye needs to get back on track. Another loss,  


Then we have the Spurs, yessss.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i predict the knicks lose a close one, and dumb knick fans will say it was a moral victory.

but in reality, their gonna try hard, maybe get a lead, lose it, and then i will be here saying YEAH, i was right....again.

and i say this all because im very confident that we suck(as a team, talentwise...were actually pretty good). if we somehow win(which wont happen) i shall eat my words


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee with the nasty dunk. 

Haha Larry Brown has placed Nate Robinson on the inactive list and has actived Lee. I think Nate getting into the scuffle with Rose sealed his fate. Maybe that will cool his heels a bit. 

42-37 Knicks 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Half-Time 48-44 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Indiana Pacers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jackson, F</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Croshere, F</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J O'Neal, C</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jasikevicius, G</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Tinsley, G</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Granger</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Johnson</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Foster</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>15-36
(.417)</TD><TD>11-13
(.846)</TD><TD>3-8
(.375)</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>44</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 4</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>17-43
(.395)</TD><TD>12-19
(.632)</TD><TD>2-4
(.500)</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>48</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Tommy Nunez, Marc Davis, Dan Crawford
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza is playing pretty well so far. Rebounding the basketball. Richardson shoots and bricks. Defensive 3 seconds called against the Knicks. Score remains the same, both teams can't seem to get a field goal to start off the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James misses another dunk, and Croshere comes back down the court for the lay in. Frye throws a bad pass to Ariza which goes out of bounds. Pacers knock down a 3 and the Pacers take the lead just like that.

50-48 Time out NYK


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye comes out of the time out and rattles in a jump hook.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee drives and draws the foul. (He is a poor free throw shooter and needs to approve in that area ASAP, otherwise he will ride the pine). Lee hits 1 of 2. 

55-54 Pacers less than 7 minutes remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OMG Richardson can't play D to save his life. Steph knocks down the jump shot. 

58-56 Pacers... Pacers call a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jermaine O'Neil shoots a 3 (2nd 3 pointer of the season) Blah!!! Steph is fouled but the Pacers are in the penalty for the remainder of the 3rd qtr. Steph hits both.

63-60 Pacers less than 5 minute remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with back to back field goals.

The Knicks are on a 6-0 run lead by Steph.

64-63 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford shaking Johnson out of his sneaks and goes inside for the AND 1. Crawford hits the free throw. Lee with the block to end the 3rd qtr.

73-71 Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo Taylor with a nasty dunk on JO but was called for the offensive foul. Q with the big 3 to regain the lead. JO gets inside for the field goal. 

All tied up at 77


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This is annoying us being this close AT HOME with the Artestless Pacers


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the drive.

86-85 Pacers less than 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Granger with the big 3! Steph gets inside for the AND 1. Marbs hits the free throw. JO with the field goal from the pick and roll. Steph comes back down with a big 3. 

Tied up at 91


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tinsley misses, Frye with the rebound (11). Steph misses, AD grabs the offensive board (20th of the game for the Knicks). Crawford is blocked by Granger (that was nasty). Anthony Johnson misses, Frye with another rebound. Knicks calls a time out.

Still tied at 91 with less than 4 minutes remaining in the ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q with the big 3!!!! Knicks take a 3 point lead!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JO is called for the travel (great D by AD). Steph is blocked by Granger this kid is doing his thing defensively. Richardson fouls Tinsely and the Knicks are in the penalty. Tinsley hits both.

94-93 Knicks less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pacers call a time after Crawford misses the jumper. The Knicks still up by 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks unable to defend the pick and roll and JO makes them pay. Pacers up by 1. Taylor throws up a brick, Granger with the rebound. Steph is called for the foul on Tinsley and will go to the line. Tinsley hits both free throws. Pacers up by 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford drives to the basket and JO fouls JC. (5 personals on JO). Crawford hits both clutch free throws. Pacers up by 1 less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph commits a stupid foul on the Pacers best free throw shooter Javik who hits both. Pacers up by 3 with 53.9 remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph turns the ball over and this may be the ball game. Croshere gets inside and the Pacers take a 5 point lead with 15.9 remaining. This game is basically over now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game over for the Knicks and the fans are raining boos on that behind.

Final Score: 102-92 6 straight loss.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

good game


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Indiana Pacers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jackson, F</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Croshere, F</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J O'Neal, C</TD><TD>9-21</TD><TD>12-13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jasikevicius, G</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Tinsley, G</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Granger</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Johnson</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Foster</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Gill</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>33-73
(.452)</TD><TD>28-34
(.824)</TD><TD>8-19
(.421)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>102</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>8-23</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>32-87
(.368)</TD><TD>27-38
(.711)</TD><TD>5-12
(.417)</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>57</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>96</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm getting tired of Larry Brown's coaching style. He has incredibly strange substitution patterns and cannot make his mind up on a set rotation. Also, he involves emotions way too much in his coaching. I know he's old and everything...but come on...It's all about the win. You shouldn't coach to please players. You coach for victories. Players are competitors. They should be happy with whatever minutes they get as long as the team wins. If they ARE unhappy while winning, they should find themselves a new team. Larry Brown also needs to understand how worthless Malik Rose is now. Sure, Rose has his moments, using his "veteran tricks," but aside from that, he can't do much. He's slow, unreliable shooter, and he can't stop anybody. Frye should be out there 40 minutes a game. I don't give a rat's *** if he's a rookie. Larry Brown should be out there to win ballgames. It's a simple game of basketball. Larry Brown makes it much too complicated. I mean he starts certain players just because the Knicks are visiting their hometowns. That costs us an entire quarter to make up for. WAY TOO EMOTIONAL. GET THIS GUY A TAMPON.

The way I see it, with Curry hurt, this should be the 10-man rotation:
C Frye
F Davis
F Richardson
G Crawford
G Marbury

G Robinson
F Lee
C Butler
F Ariza
F Taylor

I'm so frustrated at Larry Brown. Overrated coach indeed. The Pistons he inherited were already an regular 50-win team. In my opinion, Carlisle is a far better coach than Larry Brown. FAR BETTER. Because without Ron Artest, an aged Reggie Miller, and a hurt Jermaine O'Neal, and a hurt Jamaal Tinsley, the Pacers took the Pistons to 6 games. Woulda been 7 if it hadn't been for Prince's block.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Larry Brown also needs to understand how worthless Malik Rose is now. Sure, Rose has his moments, using his "veteran tricks," but aside from that, he can't do much. He's slow, unreliable shooter, and he can't stop anybody.


 :stupid: Ive said that since the first game of the season lol.



> I'm so frustrated at Larry Brown. Overrated coach indeed.


:mrt: ooo000ooo000 pllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaasssseeee!!! You have a hall of fame coach and everything is his fault? Of course the ABSOLUTE NO EFFORT on defense has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Vintage Marbury...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Chris....*

Tell me about your coaching experiences. None? Then how about all your experiences (besides watching games) that makes you in a position to criticize a coach who has won a title at every level he has coached? You know....the man that almost EVERY player he has coached says is the man to make the Knicks a better team. Not now, but down the road. What do you want...to sacrifice a lot of wins later so we can win a few more now? Bet you're a huge Marbury and JC fan, huh?

Ah, youth...so much energy and impatience....don't know what they don't know


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal is still the man alpha 

regardless, i dont mind the losing.....as long as it pays off in the long run...cause its not like this team was gonna go anywhere even if they made the playoffs. but they could potentially be great in a few years....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The sad part about this game was the fact that True hit the nail right on the head with the quote of the game:



The True Essence said:


> i predict the knicks lose a close one, and dumb knick fans will say it was a moral victory.
> 
> but in reality, their gonna try hard, maybe get a lead, lose it, and then i will be here saying YEAH, i was right....again.
> 
> and i say this all because im very confident that we suck(as a team, talentwise...were actually pretty good). if we somehow win(which wont happen) i shall eat my words


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yep....*

But as I said in another post......they lack a leader. They need a go to guy when its on the line and they don't have that guy...or that swagger yet. They will get it. 

Come on, True...JC? Are you kidding me? The guy has talent but is too inconsistent to be anything other than a real good 6th man. 0-6, 1-6, 8-9, 4-13? Where is the value in that?(13-34...38%)


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris....*



alphadog said:


> Tell me about your coaching experiences. None? Then how about all your experiences (besides watching games) that makes you in a position to criticize a coach who has won a title at every level he has coached? You know....the man that almost EVERY player he has coached says is the man to make the Knicks a better team. Not now, but down the road. What do you want...to sacrifice a lot of wins later so we can win a few more now? Bet you're a huge Marbury and JC fan, huh?
> 
> Ah, youth...so much energy and impatience....don't know what they don't know


I'm basing my judgments on how I've seen the Knicks play. Why do you assume I'm a huge Marbury or JC fan? And if you're so "old", you wouldn't say that line you just said at the end. That's something a 16 year old would say to a 14 year old. Please be more mature "old man".
Also, just because Brown has had success in the past does not justify what he's doing in the present. Now tell me, how does starting players JUST because they are playing in their hometowns help win games??? And I can criticize whoever the hell I want. This is a basketball forum. We are entitled to our opinions. If you don't like it, leave and never come back.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wow....thin skin, eh Chris?*

Sure you can criticize all you want...and I can dispute your validity all I want. All I said is that LB has a helluva lot more knowledge than you (or me , for that matter). For you to say he's too old is absurd. He is 1 year removed from the title game. Did he suddenly get "old" overnight? As regards to who starts....who cares?...they all got the same minutes they always got. It's who finishes that counts.

Basing it on how the Knicks play? Lets examine this....We have a PG that nobody wants...A shooting guard that was considered a non-relevent player on his previous team.....a second year SF with very limited offense....a soft PF with little interest in rebounding or defense or passing....2 aging and limited PFs....2 frequently injured centers (plus one 2 years removed from HS)...3 rookies...an old shooting guard with his best years long gone...another new SF that has yet to stick with a team...and another 2 guard who can't stay with his shadow. And you think LB is the reason they don't win? His past success ABSOLUTELY gives him the right to do it his way. If fans don't like it...tough! ANY knowledgable fan should have known this was not going anywhere this year. We'll be lucky to figure out all the pc. by the end of the year.

As far as what I said about youth, it's something a father might say to his son, not something a 16 yo might say to a 14 yo...you're right, you can have an opinion. They're like possessions....everybody has some. Some are just worth more than others.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Danny Granger killed us. Had 3 or so blocks when Steph drove and that O'Neil 3 as the shot clock was going down after AD's great D was really a killer. Well, when your a bad team, you find ways to lose


----------

